# Friends of Berthoud Pass Avalanche Awareness Clinics



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Friends of Berthoud Pass is doing their low cost avalanche awareness courses again. There are refresher clinics and then an on snow portion where groups go out in the field and see what it's all about. The clinics are free and you must attend to qualify for the on snow portion. On snow costs something like $30 which is a bargain considering a Level I course will set you back $100-$200. Here is the release.



Friends of Berthoud Pass said:


> *Avalanche Education:*
> FOBP is proud to continue our low cost, high quality Avalanche Awareness Courses for the '08-09 Season. We are pleased to welcome Bob Tomsky, aka 'Bobski', formerly the Berthoud Pass Ski Patrol Avalanche Training Director, who will provide backcountry travelers with an overview of avalanche awareness, avoidance, rescue and forecasting methods and skills. Topics such as route selection, hazard minimization, best practices, preparedness and terrain analhysis will be covered in a 2 1/2 hour classroom presentation. Full Day On-Snow sessions at Berthoud Pass will be conducted in January 2009 for FOBP members.
> 
> Wed. Oct. 8 in Winter Park at The Pub
> ...


Attend the clinics and get some avy savy!:thumbsup:


----------

